# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Tournesol79] Tryphon Tournesol - Un peu plus  l'Ouest

## Tournesol79

Bonjour  tous les mebres de ce forum   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Je viens d'arriver chez vous ... 

Je suis Alain-Marc Goyat et j'habite  Niort dans les deux-Svres (deux
chvres car on y mange leur fromage !!!  ::lol:: )

Je suis un vrai dynosaure du mtier (62 ans ... et plus de trente ans de
pratique ...)

J'espre trouver ici un suivi de l'volution des choses en temps rel, vu par
des utilisateurs.

Et aussi apporter ce que je pourrai par mes connaissances de base.

Je suis, comme tout bon vieil informatichien (chien  sa mmre  ::lol:: ),
trs attach aux systmes basiques causants des trucs maintenant inconnus,
comme l'assembleur ou autres C, ADA, COBOL, FORTRAN, BASIC, plus que de 
Java, PhP ou autres HTML, XML, et tout le fourbi actuel qui me semble
oculter la 'connaissance' vraie de ce qu'est l'informatique  ses utilisateurs.

Je n'ai rien contre l'volution, mais il faut que c'en soit une en fait ... il faut
donc,  mon sens, en connatre l'avant et l'aprs ... sinon, on ne peut
y comprendre quoi que ce soit.

J'espre pouvoir clairer certains et transmettre ces valeurs ... 

A bientt donc sur ce fofo  ::D:   ::ccool:: 

Bonne nav  tous ...  :;): 

Tryphon

PS en dehors du sujet info, je navigue ( moteurs), je joue (de la musique),
et je fais encore de l'lectronique (analogique et digitale) car c'tait mon
dpart ... Et puis, j'ai enseign pendant des annes (Chambres de mtiers 
en lectronique puis C.N.A.M  en info)

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bienvenue ici!

----------

